# HELP! VW LT35 engine swap INFO NEEDED PLEASE



## 97199 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi all,
joined here yesterday, so still a "newbie".I am currently swapping a perfectly good LT35 diesel engine in my camper(1995 LT35E LWB) for a Turbo diesel unit from a similar LT50..

If any anyone out there has ever done this swap before i would really like to hear from them.Any special pointers,tips,modifications that need to be done etc.

I have exhausted all my local vw specialists and no-one could give me any idea
whether or not these engines swap easily..

If they do then i will be posting the current engine in items for sale..
Should you want to know more just drop me a line.
Take a look at my interests and hobbies too, as i may be able to help other
members out too with any engine related topics or problems, whatever
just ask me, im only too happy to help fellow members.

Yours hopefully, FlyingFridge..


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

*vw lt35*

Hi there,not able to give you information that you need,but do suggest that you contact the VW club, they have lots of info and have done all sorts of conversions.they do have a web site. good luck.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi flyingfridge
I have copied a couple of links, I dont know if they are any use but may be a starting point to get more info,

http://volksweb.relitech.com/convert.htm
http://www.cs.rochester.edu/u/jag/vw/engine/turbo/turbo.html
http://members.tripod.com/~grannys/listbyengine.html

I hope these are of some use, good luck mate, might be a good idea to take lots of pictures and notes and you can put the info up on the web yourself.

Keith


----------

